# Rasa vs Zabuza



## Matty (Feb 1, 2016)

Area: Team 7 vs Zabuza (First Encounter)
Knowledge: Zabuza knows Rasa is from Suna and vice versa
Mindset: IC
Restrictions: None
Distance: Team 7 vs Zabuza

If you believe to be a stomp for Rasa add Haku


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2016)

There isn't a single Kage Zabuza should be able to beat, given the conditions aren't heavily sleight in his favor.

Rasa could subdue Shukaku on a regular basis. Zabuza is playing out of his league here.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 1, 2016)

All Kage kill Zabuza.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Rocky (Feb 1, 2016)

Why is Obi-Wan hiding behind Zabuza's sword.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 1, 2016)

He lost the coinflip.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 1, 2016)

I never really understood his power. Can he telepathically pull gld from underground? Gold isn't found in droves, and idk if he can grind earth material to make sand like Gaara can due to golds rarity. So I feel Rasa isn't really all that good in environments where he can't go all 49'er and take advantage of large AOE. He also doesn't carry any on him from recollection.

Zabuza pulls up the mist and goes to work.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 1, 2016)

He probably summons gold or makes it out of chakra.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 1, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> He probably summons gold or makes it out of chakra.



Doubt it. Gaara couldn't even do so despite a Sand Dog Bjuu living inside of his body. Gourd/Grinding would be kinda redundant, unless it was overly taxing.

Magnetic Release could have been soo much cooler


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 1, 2016)

Gaara doesn't use jiton like his dad and the 3KK, so you can't use him as an example.

I don't think the 3KK actually keeps that much iron in his gullet.


----------



## Matty (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok so Zabuza near a large body of water vs a guy who relies on Sand manipulation... Why is this such a stomp? Rasa is literally lowest of low kage, I see no reason why it couldn't be a possibility. He was no diffed by Oro who was struggling with Old Hiruzen...


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 1, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Gaara doesn't use jiton like his dad and the 3KK, so you can't use him as an example.
> 
> I don't think the 3KK actually keeps that much iron in his gullet.



Nope.
A.) Jiton was made explicitly from the 3rd studying a Jin hosting Shukaku.
B.) Shukaku does use magnetic release via his curse markings, hence why Naruto could use Jiton when he had Shukaku in him.
C.) Both use transition metals as their means of fighting. If Gaara can't create sand using chakra, despite having a Jiton Bjuu made of sand, as his chakra supply, then I don't think other's can given they don't have a Bjju sized chakra monster with their native element in them, and the reasons stated above.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 1, 2016)

Jiton is magnets controlling metal.  Sand is not a metal.  You don't have to ditch your metal equipment when you fight Gaara.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 1, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Jiton is magnetism* controlling metal.  Sand is not a metal.  You don't have to ditch your metal equipment when you fight Gaara.



Uhm..
A.) Sand is made of metals.....
B.) Different types of Sands have different composition. Sahara (desert sand) is made of.

C.) None of this changes the fact that Shukaku has it, 3rd made it from watching Shukaku, and Naruto inherited it from his Bjuu powers directly from shukaku.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 1, 2016)

...Really?

Rasa grinds them to a pulp like nothing.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 1, 2016)

> A.) Jiton was made explicitly from the 3rd studying a Jin hosting Shukaku.



Rasengan was made explicitly from the 4th studying bijuudama.  Therefore rasengan is exactly a bijuudama.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 1, 2016)

Sadness on Wheels said:


> Rasengan was made explicitly from the 4th studying bijuudama.  Therefore rasengan is exactly a bijuudama.



Great analogy there.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you.  I got it from you for my birthday.


----------



## Matty (Feb 2, 2016)

MannyNaruto said:


> I heard your dad rapes you in your sleep and your mom and sister masturbate to it, and that you try to suck your own dick and actually sucked your dad's
> 
> 
> ALLAH HU AKBAR
> ...



Was exactly how my weekend went. Spot on


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 2, 2016)

> Both use transition metals as their means of fighting. If Gaara can't create sand using chakra



Gaara can make sand out of chakra though.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 2, 2016)

Gaara does use Jiton, as does Shukaku, both manipulate sand, which is full of metals. He either attained it from Shukaku, and kept the power, as Kishimoto revealed in an interview years ago that "Gaara will keep his powers" (after Shukaku extraction), or his father, or a combination. 

Narutowiki has "In Gaara Hiden: A Sandstorm Mirage, it is stated that Gaara inherited Rasa's Magnet Release. Instead of Gold Dust however, he manipulates a "sparkling metallic sand" of high density, which was able to counter jutsu that were specifically designed to defeat Gaara's sand defences. He could even use the substance as a variant or mixed together with his absolute defence."

The novel gives name to a "Kazekage" Clan, where Jiton is an apparent KG, and his father was a member, as well as his children, the sand siblings. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Shikadai to awaken it.


----------

